# Does Engineers Australia accepts Statutory Declaration /Affidavit or not??



## divyesh.sethi (Aug 9, 2017)

Hi,

If Anyone recently undergone EA skill assessment, Kindly throw some light on this issue..

Whether EA accepts SD/Affidavit if an employer is unable to provide JOB duties on an official letter head.

Will be very thankful for your kind support!!


----------



## Maka123 (Jun 7, 2017)

divyesh.sethi said:


> Hi,
> 
> If Anyone recently undergone EA skill assessment, Kindly throw some light on this issue..
> 
> ...


I had my assessment done in Aug '17. And I gave an affidavit for one of my employers. They accepted it and I am almost sure that they accept even now.
If there has been a recent change it would be there in the latest MSA Booklet of EA. I would suggest you go through that too. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## divyesh.sethi (Aug 9, 2017)

Maka123 said:


> I had my assessment done in Aug '17. And I gave an affidavit for one of my employers. They accepted it and I am almost sure that they accept even now.
> If there has been a recent change it would be there in the latest MSA Booklet of EA. I would suggest you go through that too.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Thanks for your reply Dear!!


As per checked in MSA Booklet of AUG 2017 , SD column is not there in the list of required docs whereas it was there in AUG 2016 booklet.

Instead , I have received an previous assessment outcome basis on submission of SD only.

Now, I wish to proceed for re assessment in order to claim more points for added experience but no option is there in latest MSA booklet for SD/Affdiavit as i have done comparison today only in both the booklets.

Please suggest as one of my employer is not able to provide Job duties on an official letter head.


----------



## Maka123 (Jun 7, 2017)

divyesh.sethi said:


> Thanks for your reply Dear!!
> 
> 
> As per checked in MSA Booklet of AUG 2017 , SD column is not there in the list of required docs whereas it was there in AUG 2016 booklet.
> ...


Would suggest you go with the affidavit from your manager or supervisor. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## csdhan (Apr 27, 2018)

divyesh.sethi said:


> Hi,
> 
> If Anyone recently undergone EA skill assessment, Kindly throw some light on this issue..
> 
> ...


Hi there, I'm also in similar situation. Can you share how you went ahead with this?


----------



## Maka123 (Jun 7, 2017)

I used an affidavit by my supervisor for one of the jobs in Aug-Sep last year. Worked fine for me. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## TCT (Aug 14, 2017)

Requesting your inputs on the issue faced by me.

I work at a MNC in India, and like many who have faced this problem, I too am not able to obtain a reference letter / job description on the company letterhead. 

After going through some of the posts in this and many other threads, I decided to try my luck with a SD.

I applied for assessment (Fast Track with RSA) on 28-Feb-19. 
Employment related documents provided by me along with the SD were:
1. Appointment Letter
2. Confirmation Letter
3. Promotion Letters
4. Appraisal Letters
5. 3 payslips from each year of employment
6. Form 16 of each financial year 
7. Form 26AS of each financial year
8. Provident Fund slips of each financial year
9. Income Tax return of each financial year

I got the following response from EA on 26-Mar-19 morning:
I have reviewed your Competency Demonstration Report application, and advise the following shortcomings in your submission: 
1. The reference letter you have provided is not suitable for work experience assessment. Please therefore provide a reference letter from either HR department or your direct supervisor (with official telephone & email address) on official company letterhead indicating five main duties reflecting the nature of your work, job position, the exact period of your employment, the type of your employment (full time or part time with number of work hours) and pay rate. 
2. 3 Career Episodes you have presented provide insufficient detail of the engineering work undertaken by you. Please therefore refer to MSA Booklet (Section C) and rewrite 3 career episodes to further emphasise your professional mechanical engineering competencies by presenting specific technical details (including graphs, charts, diagrams, designs, etc.)
3. Please update Summary Statement accordingly.

I can tackle points 2 & 3 above. But I am absolutely clueless on how to deal with point 1 as I just won't get the duties on the company letterhead.

Do I have any option ahead? Can you please guide me on the following doubts?
1. What is your opinion on getting a mail from my HR refusing to give me the required letter (citing company policy, maybe)?
2. If whatever documents I submit again is not satisfactory to the CO, can I then request EA to evaluate my education alone, and not the employment? In that case will I need to provide fresh career episodes pertaining to my engineering studies only?

Please help!


----------

